# Morning Cigar



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I had my first morning cigar today. I have always been a little iffy if I would enjoy it or not since I have never done it, but I figured since all the guys here talk about it all the time, that I needed to try it out. So, I got my cup of coffee and went to my smoking porch and grabbed a good mild cigar(rp connecticut). I got to tell you, I really enjoyed and am going to start doing this more often. So, thanks for making me fall farther down with my habit.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Try an Ashton Cabinet. They are great morning cigars IMO. Little pricey but good.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

It's almost as good as you know what in the morning (almost)


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

the RP Connecticut are nice morning cigars... my all-time favorite morning smoke so far has been an Arturo Fuente Privada#1, this is a nice smooth smoke with flavors that go great with a good cup of morning coffee... it seems to wake up your taste buds as you wake up.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Morning cigars are great. All the cigars from the Quai d'Orsay and most from the Hoyo de Monterrey lines make great breakfast cigars, in my opinion.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> It's almost as good as you know what in the morning (almost)


Actually sometimes its better...sometimes


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> It's almost as good as you know what in the morning (almost)


your wife making you breakfast in bed? :r


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Not sure if you have ever done it or not but if not wait until you can sneak out and have a nice stogie at lunch.


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

Good recommendations so far...I enjoyed a Macanudo Gold this morning. Probably not as good as that RP Connecticut you enjoyed but still a good morning stick.


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't smoke in the morning very often, but when I do have the chance a Boli PC or Party Short are great with coffee to me.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> I had my first morning cigar today. I have always been a little iffy if I would enjoy it or not since I have never done it, but I figured since all the guys here talk about it all the time, that I needed to try it out. So, I got my cup of coffee and went to my smoking porch and grabbed a good mild cigar(rp connecticut). I got to tell you, I really enjoyed and am going to start doing this more often. So, thanks for making me fall farther down with my habit.


Its more making the most of an opportunity to relax and enjoy, more than anything else. Most people don't relax in the morning, especially during the week; theres always someplace to go, something to do. To stop, set and smoke a nice stick with a warm cuppa something is an event


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Almost every Saturday and Sunday after I get up I go get some kolaches and a Dr. Pepper. After the kolaches are gone I head out to the porch or garage and have a 5 Vegas Gold. I think it makes a great morning cigar.


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

If you like morning cigars you should really try the Cumbres de Puriscal Emerald line. My review is coming soon, suffice it to say that the robusto is an excellent cigar.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Congradulations on finding another time to enjoy a nice cigar.

I personally love having a cigar in the morning on the work in the morning. Makes dealing with traffice so much easier.

Than I enjoy having a cigar after lunch with a few co-workers.

I always look forward to the cigar on the way home from work. Nice way to unwind and deal with traffic.

My favorite time is the 3-4 I smoke in the evening seating in my cigar room surfing CS, playing online poker or just watching tv. 

Gee wonder what a cigar would taste like at 3:00 am. :r That's about the only time I don't smoke yet. mmmmmmmmmmmmm ????


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I tried one at 2:30 am this morning since I had gotten up to catch the live Ryder Cup feed. It was quite refreshing out. The only down side was being asked by one of the local cops what I was doing on the porch at that time and if I had any id on me. There have been numerous break-ins in our area the past month. If I do the extremely early smoke again, will smoke something milder. A Magic Mountain Natural was a bit much that early. With no breakfast, almost made me u


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I had a Java the other morning with coffee. It was really good.


----------



## Macunuts (Sep 22, 2006)

the earliest (not late night early morning) was 6.30 am right after a heavy breakfast. waiting for something important. i had a Black Pearl Rojo Super Toro. probably not the best for that time of day..but never knew till i tried it.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

That's great man! I agree the RP Conneticut is an excellent choice. I think the morning cigar is one of the best cigars of the day. I have an easier time picking out flavors in the morning from a milder cigar.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm kinda with Mikey on this; any cigar tastes good to me in the morning along with a big coffee or cappuccino. Takes the edge off of a 2 1/2 hour morning drive to Norfolk. They're nice at noon and on the way back, too. I also like them after dinner. 

Yes I do. 

I like cigars 
with the morning 
and the evening stars.
With green eggs and ham.
Mister M'oo I am.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I really enjoy a morning cigar... when I get the chance. Something mild with clean taste. Ashton 898 or Cabinet, Torano Reserva Selecta, or Davidoff Gran Cru. Oh man, this makes me want to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

For me, it's the Ashton Cabinet, as mentioned, or a Casa Torano.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

REALLY like a cigar in the morning with my coffee. I get up early these days just so I will have the time to enjoy one.

The RP Conneticut is a teriffic choice. Now you're hooked.

Some other good NCs I like with my morning coffee:

Perdomo Champagne
5 Vegas Gold
Cusano 18
Ashton Aged Maduro

Someone suggested the Ashton Cabinet. Never tried it with morning coffee but I'd bet it would be good.

My all time favorite morning coffee cigar is a Dominican Por Larranaga. It has a funky profile and is probably a bit too strong for most folks in the morning. I just liked the flavor of this stick with some freshly ground and brewed coffee. 

If you're inclined to tumble down the dark side of the slope, I've just discovered that a ERdM Choix Supreme is a wonderful combination.


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Also had my first morning cigar a week ago, and choose an IT aniversary. Also very mild and relaxing. It helped to get the morning off to an easy start to the day.:w


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

I’m glad to see that I’m not the only person who gets up early so I can sit back relax and have a cigar with my coffee, my favorite is a K. Hansotia Symphony.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

tiptone said:


> Almost every Saturday and Sunday after I get up I go get some kolaches and a Dr. Pepper. After the kolaches are gone I head out to the porch or garage and have a 5 Vegas Gold. I think it makes a great morning cigar.


One of my favorite morning smokes....


----------

